# How do you remove hard water calcium stains off glass.



## BlueFinn

I recently bought two 24in24in12in 30gal tanks used for $25 bucks each it was steel at that price. But they had a white water stain on them.
I try (CLR) calcium,lime,rust remover also Dirtex Cleaner dirt,grease and grim remover also windex glass cleaner notthing is working.If anyone known of a way of removing this stain are what to use thanks.
As you can see i built a cabnet around them.


----------



## susankat

Some white vinegar a razor blade and elbow greese. if it is really hard, lay the tank on the side with pure white vinegar and let soak then take the razor blade to it.

Since you have used chemicals trying to get it off, fill with water and vinegar let sit for an hour then rinse real good to get the chemicals out of the tank then let it sit in the sun for a couple of hours. If it hazes over again repeat. Till its good and clean don't set it up for fish as it will still have chemical residue in it.


----------



## BlueFinn

thanks ill give it a one two.But the stains are on the outside.
i been useing as breeder tanks so i turn the stains to the back lol.
But it good to known how to get off thanks.


----------



## Rob72

very nice cabinet you made for the tanks


----------



## FAIRCHILD

I use vinegar as well.


----------



## inkmaker

BlueFinn said:


> . But they had a white water stain on them.
> I try (CLR) calcium,lime,rust remover also Dirtex Cleaner dirt,grease and grim remover also windex glass cleaner notthing is working.If anyone knows of a way of removing this stain are what to use thanks.
> As you can see i built a cabnet around them.


Nice cabnet!

The white stains you see may not be stains at all. Glass dissolves in high pH water. Glass usually doesn't wet smoothly and leaves water spots in irregular patterns. The water stands on the glass, dissolves very tiny amounts of glass and dries. Left behind are tiny pits in the glass, hard water stains and that cloudy look. 
If the razor blade doesn't take it off, if CLR doesn't take it off, then vinegar and even Muriatic acid won't either - the glass is etched. Even if you polish it, it won't come completely clear due to the uneven pitting of dissolving glass in water.

Charles H


----------



## Donald Hansen

Try Bon Ami. It's a cleanser but does not scratch like ordinary cleanser. By hand it will take awhile so if you have a buffer or can borrow one that would be a big help. I think you’ll find that the glass is etched but it’s worth a try.

Disclaimer: I said it does not scratch but of course try it somewhere it won’t show, like the bottom, first.

DLH


----------



## susankat

Glass don't actually melts. In fact it is actually liquid. You can see the effects in temp changes on windows. At certain temps you will see ripples in the glass.


----------



## Subaru4wd

I use Fast Orange Hand Cleaner on all my tanks. I have gotten some pretty nasty looking tanks for free off craigslist that you could barely see through. Alot of Fast Orange, and alittle elbow grease, and your glass will be crystal clear.


----------



## Jim 642

BlueFinn said:


> I recently bought two 24in24in12in 30gal tanks used for $25 bucks each it was steel at that price. But they had a white water stain on them.
> I try (CLR) calcium,lime,rust remover also Dirtex Cleaner dirt,grease and grim remover also windex glass cleaner notthing is working.If anyone known of a way of removing this stain are what to use thanks.
> As you can see i built a cabnet around them.


That's a great looking cabinet. What is your trade are you a carpenter? whatever one hell of a job. I'm sure you can make a lot of money building aquarium stands. Awesome.


----------



## inkmaker

The white stains you see may not be stains at all. Glass dissolves in high pH water. Glass usually doesn't wet smoothly and leaves water spots in irregular patterns. The water stands on the glass, dissolves very tiny amounts of glass and dries. Left behind are tiny pits in the glass, hard water stains and that cloudy look. 
If the razor blade doesn't take it off, if CLR doesn't take it off, then vinegar and even Muriatic acid won't either - the glass is etched. Even if you polish it, it won't come completely clear due to the uneven pitting of dissolving glass in water.

Charles H


----------



## rtmaston

I had to use vinegar and razer blade and got most of it off and put the bad side to the back and you cant really tell that it is there.


----------

